# Nail Guns What kind to get?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Im looking to get a air nail gun used for nailing strapping and/or boards...

I used a bostitch nail gun... and it worked great... 

I think it was this model: but i cant tell if its air powered or not??
<img src=http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000050ZC4.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg> 



any opinions on others? makita, porter cable, dewalt??
anything to get or make sure to not get??? 


thanks


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Im looking to get a air nail gun used for nailing strapping and/or boards...
> 
> I used a bostitch nail gun... and it worked great...
> ...


I Use Senco, I have always used Senco and I always will Use Senco!!
That's my recommendation and I stand by it!

Dean


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

Bostitch is a good brand. A lot of us like Porter Cable. Might as others in the trade or a rental shop. I don't think you can go wrong with a P/C.

http://www.portercable.com/


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have two bostich nailers, one is a smaller framing nailer. Both work great!! There may be better guns for the pros, but for around the house, how many times will you use it? I think a bostich or porter-cable would be a good choice.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

SJ and all,

I have used and owned Senco pneumatic nailers, staplers, and finish guns for some 30 years As a Builder... For your use, look at the availability of nails and staples, cost and etc. in your area for which ever brand you choose . I am providing a link FYI !

Good luck with your purchase which ever brand! (Kinda like Tractors)

Dean

Senco


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *SJ and all,
> 
> I have used and owned Senco pneumatic nailers, staplers, and finish guns for some 30 years As a Builder... For your use, look at the availability of nails and staples, cost and etc. in your area for which ever brand you choose . I am providing a link FYI !
> ...


What I think Dean is trying to say is that Senco is the "John Deere" of pneumatic nailers, staplers, and finish guns.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
Does your local Home Depot have a tool rental counter? Maybe you could just rent one. If you fall in love with a particular brand and have to have one, then buy it.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *What I think Dean is trying to say is that Senco is the "John Deere" of pneumatic nailers, staplers, and finish guns.   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


I sure as hell walked into that one didn't I Chief:question: :question: :question: 

If It wasn't so late I'd go out to the new shop I just built with Senco Guns and paint them ORANGE    

Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well all i have is a cheap little 19gage finish gun that i bought from harbor freight. Ive had it for about 5 years and its worked fine for me. I guess if i was doing alot with it i would have bought a better one.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I listened to all the rants about Senco and I have to say it is a pretty nice nailer....but....if you want your money well spent then you should go with the best.....*P A S L O D E* gives you more bang for the buck from their legendary pneumatic framers to their famous gas operated framers.:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Legendary Paslode Quality 

Here's a link....you decide!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Legendary Paslode Quality
> 
> Here's a link....you decide! *


Hey Randy G, I get 1.75% from Senco for my Endorsement, Sounds like you do better!

Listen to us talk about "Who's is Bigger" (just kidding) SJ just buy the one you like and Argee and I will debate this long in to the future!!:spinsmile 

PS. Paslode is good also but product is not as widespread! 
Now you have the top two names in Nailers!!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

So......................is Argee trying to say that Senco is the Kubota of pneumatic guns and Paslode is the John Deere:question: :hide:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey i thought Argee was a New Holland man:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To be honest; I haven't the slightest idea of who's is what but I am following along this conversation in hopes of learning a thing or two. I will hopefully be moving to the farm soon and I have some fixing up to do. Just might be needing a good nail gun. Just making a bit of pneumatic humor.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *To be honest; I haven't the slightest idea of who's is what but I am following along this conversation in hopes of learning a thing or two. I will hopefully be moving to the farm soon and I have some fixing up to do. Just might be needing a good nail gun. Just making a bit of pneumatic humor.  *


Chief,
Like everything else YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR! like I said above you got the two professional names from Argee and myself, Now it's up to you!!
Dean


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well went to home depot.. they have the dumbest display of nail guns.. they have them all up but all clamped to pegboard so you can see them but not hold them in your hand... 

the Porter cable is 20$ cheaper and comes with a carrying case... i think its also got a 25$ rebate going..

the bostitch has no case...


BTW: PC has round head or clipped head nailer.. any reason to get one or the other? 


I did not see a senco at HD. They did have a paslode but the one i looked at was battery powered.. (that was before i'd read rg's endorsememt.. 

im gonna go to woodworkers warehouse so i can actually hold the guns and then decide


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a Porter Cable pneumatic finishing nailer. I have used a Paslode gas framing nailer when I helped a relative build a garage extension. The Paslode uses a rechargeable battery and a gas cartridge to fire. I didn't ask how much it cost, but it was an impressive tool.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

this is a nice gun...

<img src=http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0000225IB.01.LZZZZZZZ.gif>



all at amazon:
259 for the paslode 
the porter cable is 229 with case
Bostich 239 no case
senco 299 no case but they sell one for 29$



senco
<img src=http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006AE46.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg>


porter cable
<img src=http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0000B3ARA.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg>


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

I have Campbell Hausfeld finish, framing, and roofing nailers. I don't use them everyday, but they have been put through there courses. I didn't notice them being mentioned to far so I thought I would just muddy up the water a little bit.  The roofer can jamb sometimes, but only when I let it get too dirty. I little clean-up and it works fine. I used to rent before I bought and used several different brands. They all seemed pretty good (Senco, Bostich, P/C, etc.). The only thing I noticed was the Bostich seemed to be heavier than the rest. This is probably because they have better parts, but for me (with wrist problems) having a little lighter unit was the better route. I haven't had problems to speak of so I think it was a good choice plus it was on sale.

Has anyone else read their instructions about oiling them? My roofer says you can use air tool or 3-in-1 oil. The finish and framers say do NOT use air tool oil because the detergents will damage the seals. I have gone to using strictly 3-in-1 since I haven't found any pneumatic tools that say I shouldn't use that. 

Any comments?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bjepple _
> *Has anyone else read their instructions about oiling them? My roofer says you can use air tool or 3-in-1 oil. The finish and framers say do NOT use air tool oil because the detergents will damage the seals. I have gone to using strictly 3-in-1 since I haven't found any pneumatic tools that say I shouldn't use that.
> 
> Any comments? *



I use Kroil in all my air tools and have never had any problems with any of them.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My Porter Cable finishing nailer came with a small bottle of oil and an oil hole in the nailer. Hopefully it is not a scheme by PC to sell me new seals later on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use some Mac and Black & Decker pneumatic tool oil I have left over from about 27 years ago when I was turning wrenches at the Deere dealer. I put a few drops of oil prior to each use and afterward or I have an oiler installed inline on the tool air hose pickup.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought the porter cable today.. 

not sure what that would translate to in chief's Nail gun to Tractor brand comparison.. Maybe a Cub... not the very best... but a very well made machine.


the reason I bought the PC:


price mostly.. it was 229 and has a 25$ rebate.. plus it came with a case.. My HD had no bostitch's and the paslode was 399 so too much money...


The PC nailer was made in tiawan.. i was hoping to get a made in US brand.. so i would have bought the bostitch for a few bucks more.. but they were out and not due to be delivered till 11/01 plus we looked at the bostitch finished nailer and that was made in tiawan also...

I did not want to wait to get one delivered and plan to get going tomorrow night on the strapping so i did not want to wait to buy one from amazon... 


Thanks for the info guys..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I bought the porter cable today..
> 
> not sure what that would translate to in chief's Nail gun to Tractor brand comparison.. Maybe a Cub... not the very best... but a very well made machine.
> ...



Hey now wait a min :tellyou:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Perhaps SJ was temporarily blinded buy the bright ORANGE band and misspelled Deere::Cub):cowboy: 

Dean


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well all i have is a cheap little 19gage finish gun that i bought from harbor freight. Ive had it for about 5 years and its worked fine for me. I guess if i was doing alot with it i would have bought a better one. *


I hate saying this but i used a framing nailer for the garage by them it working as good as the brand name stuff.
ran about 2000 framing nails and put 2500 sheathing nails
4500 nails no problem, am I suprized? ya i though it would jam or something but it worked great.

I did borrow a Bostich for the roof that also worked great.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey now wait a min :tellyou:  *




sorry... i siad it was a well made machine!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I bought the porter cable today..
> 
> not sure what that would translate to in chief's Nail gun to Tractor brand comparison.. Maybe a Cub... not the very best... *



OOOOOO that's cold hearted...I'm here for you Jody!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

You might want to check your local building codes. A coworker is building an addition to his home in Williamson County, TN and he found out it was against code to use clipped head nails. I have no idea why. Hutch


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *You might want to check your local building codes. A coworker is building an addition to his home in Williamson County, TN and he found out it was against code to use clipped head nails. I have no idea why. Hutch *


Sounds to me that the local building officials are overstepping their boundaries a bit if they start dictating what type of nails one has to use.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *You might want to check your local building codes. A coworker is building an addition to his home in Williamson County, TN and he found out it was against code to use clipped head nails. I have no idea why. Hutch *


my buddy said the same thing about Mass... I bought the round head nailer anyway...


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *my buddy said the same thing about Mass... I bought the round head nailer anyway... *


Good choice. The clipped head ones are way more susceptible to letting the roof blow off in a hurricane or tornado. Round Head is the way to go.

And if the building inspectors can't help people make smart choices what are they there for?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i would not think that the clipped head would be that much weaker... but what do i know..

Really i dont care.. im psyched i cant wait to get out to the garage and nail away... the old way i did it.. screw/drill was a pain... 

i want the power... man i feel like tim the toolman!!!!
:furious: :furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Good choice. The clipped head ones are way more susceptible to letting the roof blow off in a hurricane or tornado. Round Head is the way to go.
> 
> And if the building inspectors can't help people make smart choices what are they there for? *


I used clipped head nails for years...built a lot of houses with them...didn't realize I was not making a smart choice when I bought that nailer....

What kind of proof do you have to make such a n outrageous claim such as that.

You know of any roofs that blew off because of clipped head nails or are you just speculating.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I used clipped head nails for years...built a lot of houses with them...didn't realize I was not making a smart choice when I bought that nailer....
> 
> What kind of proof do you have to make such a n outrageous claim such as that.
> ...


This was the first link I came to, there are more 

It only stands to reason that a smaller head gives you less holding power. You can, of course overcome that by using thicker plywood on the roof, and by putting in more nails per sheet.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am sure it would be more work and time but deck screws would have the best holding power. Probably not practical for a professional builder but that would be my preference.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *This was the first link I came to, there are more
> 
> *


*Well I stand corrected*....in all the years I used my Paslode I never once had a roof blow off. I think a lot of roof problems like that has to do with nail placement dring the nailing off process of roof sheathing...It is very easy to miss the truss or rafter with a nail gun.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Well I stand corrected....in all the years I used my Paslode I never once had a roof blow off. I think a lot of roof problems like that has to do with nail placement dring the nailing off process of roof sheathing...It is very easy to miss the truss or rafter with a nail gun. *


I had one go once - not one I nailed, but an industrial flat roof. 50,000 SF of "loosely laid" Carylyle membrane roof. The wind blew for 6 days strait over 70 mph and it began to vibrate, then flap, then came off in strips. Three days before the start of the plant's only profitable season!

The Carlyle roof is essentially a big flat sheet of plastic, glued on site and nailed down with battens only on the edges. What happened is that it kept stretching more and more, and eventually flapped enough to break. After that, I learned quite a bit about uplift on rooves under different conditions.

Your rooves are probably safe in Michigan. I doubt if you get many hurricanes, and as long as you used plywood, and checked to make sure you were hitting the trusses you probably don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## davemhughes (Oct 16, 2006)

I have lots of air tools and most of the air nailing ones. I buy Porter Cable and have had Zero issues. I have an electric Senco strip fed screw gun and have had zero feed issues with it.


----------



## Need more toys (May 4, 2006)

For whatever reason, some localities prohibit use of clipped head nails - you can't fight city hall! I have a Carter Cable 16 gauge finish nailer I use a lot - bookcases, trim, etc. I have a harbor freight framing nailer and roofing nailing I use just a little; couldn't see paying the higher prices for now and then and have had no problems.


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

I have a Porta Cable works okay uses clipped head nails.

In my dreams I would like to own one of them Paslode jobs.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i own that big porter+cable gun it shoots 2-1/2+ '' nails. you can pull back the safety and it fires as fast as a BB gun. learned not to do that. also senco makes nice ones my mom uses for making curtains. we have at least 5.


----------

